# Steam kann keine Verbindung herstellen



## asdf1234 (2. April 2019)

Ich habe Probleme mit Steam, ich habe das Programm deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert aber wenn ich mich einloggen will kommt die Fehlermeldung:
Steam hat Schwierigkeiten, eine Verbindung zu den Steam-Servern herzustellen. Mein Internet funktioniert alles normal auch antivirus hab ich mal deaktiviert aber hat nicht geholfen.


----------



## Flybarless (2. April 2019)

Steam ist schon mind. 30min Down...


----------



## Laudian (2. April 2019)

Inzwischen ist es wieder online.


----------



## kero81 (4. April 2019)

Dafür einen Thread aufmachen?! Hm... bisschen unnötig, zumal wir das eh nicht ändern können.

Guckst Du hier: Steam Status . Is Steam Down?


----------

